# IKEA delivery alternatives



## Geo14 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello, 

Looking to buy a few pieces of furniture from IKEA (bed and mattress and possibly a sofa) but don't want to wait 7 to 10 days for delivery and set up. 

Anyone got any recommendations for a 'Man (or woman) with a Van' who could pick it up and deliver it for us at short notice? Assembly would be a bonus too. 

Thanks.


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

At Ikea, if you go left after checkout (still inside Ikea) there is a "man with a van" same day delivery. I think they do assembly as well. Cost 250 IIRC.


----------



## James S. (Nov 27, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend someone else to deliver and asseble your Ikea furniture. They are so fragile and if not handled with care it can be damaged.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Geo14,

I can recommend someone to you who I used personally so send me a private message if you would like his contact details.


----------

